# sulcata outdoor encloser (lots of pics!)



## Wills612 (May 28, 2012)

Built for my 2 1/2" Sulcata, to play in, when the weather is nice.

Constructed out of reclaimed Trex deck, sheet metal, and plexiglass. The sub-straight is organic soil.


----------



## dmmj (May 28, 2012)

Wow that is a great looking enclosure.


----------



## dmarcus (May 28, 2012)

I agree, that is a very nice enclosure.

Cool Boxer as well...


----------



## itsmeshell (May 28, 2012)

That's amazing well done


----------



## badkitty (May 28, 2012)

That's awesome! It gives me so many ideas, thanks for sharing!


----------



## x-sully-x (May 28, 2012)

That is so awesome! Amazing what can be done for them


----------



## Cadance (May 28, 2012)

Great enclosure!!!


----------



## Jacob (May 28, 2012)

Now that looks nice, very great never seen anything like this


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Very beautiful enclosure. However, that gorgeous top is going to filter out all the UV rays and hold in a lot of heat in summer. Be careful.

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## Wills612 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments. My name is Will and i live in Sacramento Ca. Btw the dog is a bull terrier, like the target dog. As far as the uv rays not passing through, plexiglass is used in tanning beds witch allow uv to pass freely. At least that was my logic anyways. The opening along the bottom of the encloser has a mesh covering that should allow ample air flow. It has a sprinkler system that wets the substraight in the morning to raise humidty as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2012)

Hi Will:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Man-o-man...you have some skills!!!!!

It was good thinking to make a cover for the habitat, as your doggy is VERY interested in what's in there. Dogs, no matter how well behaved or well trained, will eventually use a small tortoise as a rawhide chewey.

It might be a good idea for you to buy a UV meter and check if your logical thinking is correct.

Well, we've seen its home, can we see the tortoise too?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 28, 2012)

That looks great! Welcome! Hope you post pics of your baby tortoise soon! You bill terror is very cool! I have always been a fan of the brindle coloring.


----------



## lynnedit (May 28, 2012)

Looking very nice! On warmer days you could tip the plexiglass top open and cover with large gauge mesh for the dog.

And when your Sulcata gets BIG, a door cut into the shed with a partitioned area will work very well, lol! Then he will be chasing the dog....


----------



## Wills612 (May 28, 2012)

Bentley (the dog) is very interested in Harry, lol. I'm looking at uv light meters on amazon any suggestions? There is about 4' of concrete behind the shed to build harry's heated hide in the future.


----------



## Zamric (May 29, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Cory (May 29, 2012)

Nice Job, looks almost like you bought it.


----------



## Wills612 (May 29, 2012)

pics of Harry


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 29, 2012)

What a sweet little baby tort!


----------



## lynnedit (May 29, 2012)

Wills612 said:


> Bentley (the dog) is very interested in Harry, lol. I'm looking at uv light meters on amazon any suggestions? There is about 4' of concrete behind the shed to build harry's heated hide in the future.



Lucky Harry.

Here is one Solarmeter. Darn things are not inexpensive, but this one seems well rated on reptile sites.
http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=240


----------



## Laura (May 29, 2012)

I thought you said 2 1/2 year.. and I was like.. well start building a bigger one.. then saw the pics and thought.. wow he is really small... then noticed its wasnt Years... HA!
looks nice.. but really watch the dog... not sure that will hold him out...


----------



## Wills612 (May 30, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> Wills612 said:
> 
> 
> > Bentley (the dog) is very interested in Harry, lol. I'm looking at uv light meters on amazon any suggestions? There is about 4' of concrete behind the shed to build harry's heated hide in the future.
> ...



Thanks for the link. I found a cheapo one on amazon, but thy describe the item as not sensitive enough to read off of light bulbs. I don't know how well it would work. I've been looking into trying to rent one from a hydroponics place or science supply. I don't think these meters are very common however. 

In doing some more reaearch on plexiglass filtering uv, it seems the main thing is light and uv dispersion, and that was only a big issue on thicknesses over 1/8". I'm using 1/16". I would like to test the uv so I can see for myself though. 

Thanks Will


----------



## kingskettle (May 30, 2012)

You are a terrific handyman/person. Really professional looking job. The little Sulcata is DIVINE!!

Valerie

Frankel and Julie---Leopards.

www.cactusinspain.com


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2012)

Be sure to let us know, what it tests out at. You did such a wonderful job! May I be snoopy and ask what you do for a living? I was also admiring your background in the shots, you really have a nice and neat place.


----------



## Wills612 (May 30, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Be sure to let us know, what it tests out at. You did such a wonderful job! May I be snoopy and ask what you do for a living? I was also admiring your background in the shots, you really have a nice and neat place.



Thanks for the compliment, working in the backyard and around the house is a love hate relationship, for me. Hate doing the work, but love the results. 

I work for a mechanical company, I get to build cool stuff all day.


----------



## Wills612 (May 30, 2012)

Just ordered this uv meter excited to get it and see the outcome


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=uv+meter&storeId=10051


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2012)

Man. You've got everything covered. Really nice job. I think you and that tortoise are going to have many happy years together.


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2012)

Wills612 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, working in the backyard and around the house is a love hate relationship, for me. Hate doing the work, but love the results.
> 
> I work for a mechanical company, I get to build cool stuff all day.



I know what you mean. I love planning enclosures, but since I have no skills I dislike making them. I dislike housework or yardwork, but do like the end results which normally at best may look nice for about two minutes before some critter makes a new mess. 

I really like the top on yours.


----------



## Yeaaahtoast (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful job, it's like a cathedral tort home!


----------



## SteveP (Aug 15, 2012)

Very impressive!!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 15, 2012)

Very very nice enclosure -/--<!


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would love to have one for my RF! It is awesome! Love the top, did you design that and make it or did you repurpose? 

And what a beautiful baby you have!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you build for him when he gets bigger~nice job! WOW!


----------



## waterboy (Aug 19, 2012)

Holy cow thats a nice enclosure. So since you live in Sac your going to have to come visit me and we can put are heads together and build something like that just 10x the size for my 22" sulcata, i'll do the supervising part lol. Thanks for pic really good job i've seen zoos that arn't that nice


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Aug 31, 2012)

Super cool, man. Beautifully constructed. Looks great. Well done.



Wills612 said:


> Built for my 2 1/2" Sulcata, to play in, when the weather is nice.
> 
> Constructed out of reclaimed Trex deck, sheet metal, and plexiglass. The sub-straight is organic soil.


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 31, 2012)

You are blessed with wonderful building skills, cutie torts and a super handsome dog, lol.


----------



## mctlong (Aug 31, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 31, 2012)

Fantastic looking!


----------



## josh21 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's really cool


----------



## fredmyyster (Sep 1, 2012)

Thats alot of good work !


----------



## mctlong (Sep 1, 2012)

Wills612 said:


> pics of Harry



What is that rock you're storing Harry's food on? It looks like a metate.


----------



## MarcaineArt (Sep 4, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 5, 2012)

I love it! Perhaps a new side job starting....


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 4, 2012)

Great job! And always nice to have another Sacramento member! Welcome!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is lovely enclosure!! So architecturally savy


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great !!! Very clean and nice.
A little paradise for torts


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 7, 2012)

Will, I'm in Oregon. My sister is in auburn, California just north of you. She comes up here every year for a weekend long bull riding bash we do here at my place. I tell you all this to try and entice you and your carpentry skills to maybe come on up here and do some stuff around here for my tortoises! Hey, it's worth a try, and I cook a mean beef.


----------

